# Problem with Crest CRE 55473 2 Channel Train Engineer Transmitter Buttons



## gerstenm (Jul 7, 2016)

The two buttons fail to cause the green light to illuminate, thus failing to send either the start or stpo signals to my CRE 55471 receivers. I tied cleaning with DeOxit, but still have intermittent green light responses, must use strong pressure on the two push switches. Any advice or suggestions as to where can get a replacement transmitter?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I was having a similar problem with a used unit and used this, which seemed to take care of the problem after several presses.

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/ptr-3500/contact-cleaner-13.25-oz/1.html


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

gerstenm said:


> The two buttons fail to cause the green light to illuminate, thus failing to send either the start or stpo signals to my CRE 55471 receivers. I tied cleaning with DeOxit, but still have intermittent green light responses, must use strong pressure on the two push switches. Any advice or suggestions as to where can get a replacement transmitter?


If you have any experience soldering (and removing soldered components) or know someone with such skills you can replace the individual switches - replacements can be found here:

https://www.amazon.com/uxcell-6x6x4...31114&sr=8-12&keywords=spst+pushbutton+switch

Note that the orientation of the switch on the board matters (ie you can put it in turned 90 degrees and it will not work)

If you are anywhere near Pittsburgh bring it over and I'll have a go at it for you.

dave


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have replaced the switches many times in the transmitters for myself and friends.
These are the same as the ones in computer mice.


----------



## gerstenm (Jul 7, 2016)

Dave: Thanks, I have ordered the switches from Amazon and will have them installed.
MARV


----------

